# Fs: Parting Out My Comp!!!



## MatrixEVO

_*ALL OF THIS STUFF IS GOING SEPARATELY NOW. POST OR PM FOR PRICES AND/OR INFO*_

Made a new thread cause I am parting it out now!!

*MOB*: Chaintech, Inc. VNF4 Ultra nForce 4 Ultra
*CPU*: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Clawhammer S-939
*RAM*: 1GB (2 x 512MB) Corsair XMS DDR400
*GPU*: eVGA 7800GT w/ NV Silencer Rev. 3
*HDD*: Hitachi 250GB SATA 3.0GB/s 8MB cache 7200RPM
*PSU*: Aspire 520 Watt +12V@35A Black w/ green UV sleeving, 3 blue LED 80mm fans
*OPT*: Lite-ON Black DVD Burner
*OS*: Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 OEM (legally purchased)

*CASE*: RaidMax X-1 *this case has been painted blue inside, has a 120mm rear fan and a front 80mm, and has 1 blue cathode and 1 UV cathode, IDE cable is UV blue and there are LEDs inside a few of the molex connectors

*MONITOR*: HyVision 17" LCD, Black, 8MS response, 700:1 contrast ratio, 300 cd/m2 brightness

*NOTES*: Each item comes with all necessary software (drivers too), cables, etc.

*EXTRA ITEMS*: 2x 130mm fans that fot 120mm mounts (measure your case first to see if they would fir, mine wouldn't fit not cause of the mounting, but cause the space for them wasn't quite 130mm so they didnt fit.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Jet said:
			
		

> how much are you asking for the 7800GT? I'm just curious.



My price is $269 USD. Remember that it also has a NV Silencer 5 Revision 3 installed on it. If you also want the original cooler, let me know.


----------



## Geoff

Maybe it would be better if you give a price on each item, and a few more details about it.


----------



## CodyJohnson117

I want more information about Hard Drive  Thanks,

Cody J. §


----------



## palmmann

CodyJohnson117 said:
			
		

> I want more information about Hard Drive  Thanks,
> 
> Cody J. §


what else is there?


----------



## kyllc

post prices.  how much for CPU. has it been OCd? how much? how long? voltages, etc


----------



## computermaineack

I might be interesting in the GPU, PSU, and DVD-RW....price and model #'s?


----------



## SAAER45

How much for the LCD?


----------



## MatrixEVO

CodyJohnson117 said:
			
		

> I want more information about Hard Drive  Thanks,
> 
> Cody J. §



Hitachi Deskstar T7K250

Price: $75 USD



			
				kyllc said:
			
		

> post prices. how much for CPU. has it been OCd? how much? how long? voltages, etc



Has been overclocked, for about a month only to 2.4GHz or 2.5GHz from 2.2GHz.

AMD Athlon 64 3500+

Price: $175



			
				SAAER45 said:
			
		

> How much for the LCD?



Price: $160

All I know right now for specs (I will give more when I get home and I can analyze the actual monitor) is this:

-17" Black Casing [perimeter (screen border) is 3/4" at my estimation and is continuos all the way around giving it a nice and even look]

-8MS response

-700:1 contrast ratio

-300 cd/m2 brightness

Excellent condition, used for a month or two.


----------



## MatrixEVO

FROM A PM:



			
				m3incorp said:
			
		

> Hi, what would you take for the 1GB of RAM? I am looking to add more to my 6 year olds computer.



Price: $75

Model and Link (PDF File): TWINX1024-3200C2PT


----------



## MatrixEVO

computermaineack said:
			
		

> I might be interesting in the GPU, PSU, and DVD-RW....price and model #'s?



GPU:



			
				MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> My price is $269 USD. Remember that it also has a NV Silencer 5 Revision 3 installed on it. If you also want the original cooler, let me know.



PSU:

ATX-AS520W BLACK

Price: $45

DVD-RW:

Price: $30


----------



## kyllc

i'll spend 25 more and get it new and venice. thanks though


----------



## computermaineack

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> DVD-RW:
> 
> Price: $30



What is included with it? What brand and model number is it?


----------



## MatrixEVO

*MORE REQUESTED INFO*:

_ DVD-RW_: Lite-On SOHW-1693S $30 Includes: Drivers, Manuals, Software.

_LCD_: HyVision MV178 $160 - The "Product Highlights" on the left of the page is innacurate in spots, the specs on the right are correct.

_GPU_: eVGA GeForce 7800GT PCI-Express $269

*NOTE*: GPU comes installed with this: Arctic-Cooling NV Silencer 5 Revision 3 You can also have the original cooler if you want.


----------



## MatrixEVO

FROM A PM:



			
				sniperchang said:
			
		

> Oh ans I forgot, In addition to your RAM, if your video Card is PCI-E, I would like to negotiate a deal. Can you send me detail info on your RAM and Video Card, and at what price you think of selling them. Thank You, look forward from hearing from you. -Sniperchang



RAM: $75 (2x 512MB)

VIDEO CARD (GPU): $269 Comes with an installed Arctic-Cooling NV Silencer 5 Revision 3. You can have the original cooler if you want in addition to the Silencer for free.


----------



## ABonel33smidget

If you have not sold the os, how much is it? And has it been used? Like for updates and whatnot.


----------



## MatrixEVO

ABonel33smidget said:
			
		

> If you have not sold the os, how much is it? And has it been used? Like for updates and whatnot.



The OS is still for sale. It is Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 and is OEM. Comes with the 2 genuine CDs and genuine OS sticker with the CD key on it. It has been used, yes, but you can still activate it and get updates.

Windows XP MCE 2005

Price: $90


----------



## MatrixEVO

Alrighty, I have some good pics of the stuff individually. Check it out:

GPU w/ Silencer





LCD





HSF and CPU





CPU





RAM





PSU





HDD





DVD-RW


----------



## jp198780

nice stuff, how much 4 the graphics card? AGP? PCI-E? and how much 4 the flat panel?


----------



## MatrixEVO

jp198780 said:
			
		

> nice stuff, how much 4 the graphics card? AGP? PCI-E? and how much 4 the flat panel?


 *

GRAPHICS CARD:*

eVGA 7800GT w/ NV Silencer Rev. 3

PRICE: $269 USD
*
FLAT PANEL:
*
HyVision 17" LCD, Black, 8MS response, 700:1 contrast ratio, 300 cd/m2 brightness

PRICE: $160 USD


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> *
> 
> GRAPHICS CARD:*
> 
> eVGA 7800GT w/ NV Silencer Rev. 3


He asked if its AGP or PCI-E.


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> He asked if its AGP or PCI-E.



Oh, oops, it is PCI-Express dude, my bad.


----------



## jp198780

lol, it's coolmy computer only calls 4 PCI, soo no good 4 me  lol.


----------



## m3incorp

Price for PSU?


----------



## MatrixEVO

m3incorp said:
			
		

> Price for PSU?



Aspire 520 Watt +12V@35A Black w/ green UV sleeving, 3 blue LED 80mm fans

PRICE: $42


----------



## MatrixEVO

I am putting a picture of the motherboard on here this afternoon. And remember that I only give a price if someone asks.


----------



## joshj

I'm interested in the DVD-RW and the PSU.  Are the prices given shipping included?


----------



## MatrixEVO

joshj said:
			
		

> I'm interested in the DVD-RW and the PSU.  Are the prices given shipping included?



Shipping is extra. For the PSU it is about $8 and the DVD-RW is less (not sure off the top of my head). I am going to town today to pick up some more boxes so I can figure out what it costs for the drive and hopefully all the other stuff.


----------



## MatrixEVO

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> I am putting a picture of the motherboard on here this afternoon. And remember that I only give a price if someone asks.



It was already packaged up so I couldn't get a pic of the motherboard. But I do have a manufacturer's pic right below that accurately depicts the one I am selling.


----------



## MatrixEVO

If nobody is going to buy my items, then I am putting them up on eBay this weekend. I can't keep hoping for you guys to buy them...


----------



## Jet

I just that _some_ of us are a little tight on money right now


----------



## joshj

Let me know what the shipping would be for on those two - PSU and DVD-RW.
Also, is the Hard Drive still for sale?  If so, how much, and what's the shipping?


----------



## MatrixEVO

joshj said:
			
		

> Let me know what the shipping would be for on those two - PSU and DVD-RW.



PSU shipping is about $8 USPS Priority. The DVD-RW would be about $6. Give me your zip code and I can give precise price.



			
				joshj said:
			
		

> Also, is the Hard Drive still for sale?  If so, how much, and what's the shipping?



The hard drive actually isn't for sale right now, I will sell it when I am done using it as I need it right now. I was only going to tell people this if I was asked about it.


----------



## helmie

MatrixEvo...... Happy Birthday!     

Hopefully someone will buy all your parts, wouldnt that be a nice birthday present lol


----------



## MatrixEVO

helmie said:
			
		

> MatrixEvo...... Happy Birthday!
> 
> Hopefully someone will buy all your parts, wouldnt that be a nice birthsay present lol



Heck yes it would!!! Thanks Helmie, I am an adult now.


----------



## joshj

zip code is 49660


----------



## MatrixEVO

joshj said:
			
		

> zip code is 49660



Ok, the shipping prices I gave previously are accurate within about 20 cents.


----------



## MatrixEVO

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Ok, the shipping prices I gave previously are accurate within about 20 cents.



Are you still interested?


----------



## Jet

Just for though, how much for the case?


----------



## MatrixEVO

Jet said:
			
		

> Just for though, how much for the case?



After I took apart the computer I found that some of the paint that I put on there has chipped off and it would be a pain to repaint it. So considering that I would think you wouldn't want it.


----------



## Ignorantguy

interested in the hdd if you still have it. lmk


----------



## mrbagrat

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> After I took apart the computer I found that some of the paint that I put on there has chipped off and it would be a pain to repaint it. So considering that I would think you wouldn't want it.



Where is the paint chipped off? Is the rest of the case still in good condition?

How much for MCE?


----------



## MatrixEVO

Sorry guys, I'm not selling all of it anymore.


----------



## helmie

Just for future reference, how much would you be looking for the 7800gt now? I dont have any money et the moment, but when i get enough cash, im upgrading the 6600gt.


----------



## MatrixEVO

helmie said:
			
		

> Just for future reference, how much would you be looking for the 7800gt now? I dont have any money et the moment, but when i get enough cash, im upgrading the 6600gt.



I could still sell that. $250 is the price.


----------



## helmie

Ok, when i get some cash, ill let you know, hopefully you still have it lol


----------



## MatrixEVO

I will only sell my CPU and GPU now.

The price of the CPU (AMD A64 3500 s939 Claw w/ HSF) will be $145.

The price of the GPU (eVGA 7800GT factory OC of 445/1070 w/ Arctic Cooling Silencer) will be $245.

I have decided to keep everything else cause I kinda want a desktop again.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Actually here is a NEW thread for it: CLICK


----------



## wonka

Interested in the ram.  PM me price for 512 and 1 gig


----------



## Geoff

im interested in the OS.  Is it still for sale?


----------



## MatrixEVO

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> I will only sell my CPU and GPU now.
> 
> The price of the CPU (AMD A64 3500 s939 Claw w/ HSF) will be $145.
> 
> The price of the GPU (eVGA 7800GT factory OC of 445/1070 w/ Arctic Cooling Silencer) will be $245.
> 
> I have decided to keep everything else cause I kinda want a desktop again.



Sorry mate, I'm keeping MCE 2K5.


----------



## Geoff

What about the CPU.  Since our family comp needs an upgrade soon, and $145 seems like a good deal.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Sure, $150 shipped.


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Sure, $150 shipped.


Sounds good.  The money has been deposited in the account you told us to use:


			
				MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> I will except PayPal as payment through OMEGA.


So when will you ship it out?


----------



## SAAER45

I'm seriously interested in the DVD Burner, are you still selling it?

If so, can you post specs (the link you had in is broken)


----------



## RCMania.co.nr

Much for the case


----------



## Geoff

I know he doesnt like me butting in on hit "for sale" threads, but im sure he wont mind.  The only thing he's selling is his video card (7800GT) and cpu (A64 3500+).  As far as i know he's keeping the dvd burner, and i bought his case from him so he deffinetly isnt selling that.


----------

